# RRR Bodies



## porsche917k (Oct 18, 2000)

Anyone here build the RRR bodies? I have a couple of slim T Jet chassis and am thinking of getting a couple of the Brabham bodies...I'd to see what folks here have done?

http://www.ho-slotcars.com/

P-


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Anything specific you'd like to know about the bodies???

I've done a few of the RRR bodies......but don't have any pics of them. My dad also bought a couple of RRR bodies...but has yet to work on them yet......I may get into working on his in a couple months.

The bodies are clean....and I've never had a problem with them at all. :thumbsup:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I have a few, clean good fit and decent detail. I have not done much other then clean up a bit of flash on them and mounted them I"d say go for it.


Coach


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

I've bought a few of their bodies and was amazed how fragile and brittle the resin was. I've experienced screw posts breaking off and a Hot Rod body that broke in half along the top where the hood meets the main body. If you plan on using these for racing, be prepared for some of the same. If you just want to put it together and display it on a shelf, you shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I have a few--the Falcon, Thunderbird, and '55 Chevy Fairground racers and the NASCAR Cyclone. They're all runners and I like them a lot. These are all cars that come with the bumpers molded in, though... never did one that had to have pieces put together.

--rick


----------



## porsche917k (Oct 18, 2000)

Well, that's interesting, brittle resin...Not sure if I can tune these slim chassis to go fast enough to hit a wall and do damage, but that being said, they are a solid one piece casting. Which means, break off the rear exhaust (s) or any of the bell intakes or a driver head, that's the end of it...still, I love that era in racing and this might be fun...



Ciao


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

lenny said:


> I've bought a few of their bodies and was amazed how fragile and brittle the resin was. I've experienced screw posts breaking off and a Hot Rod body that broke in half along the top where the hood meets the main body. If you plan on using these for racing, be prepared for some of the same. If you just want to put it together and display it on a shelf, you shouldn't have any problems.


I received a black GTO with 2 broken window posts. he wasn't happy about selling the body only (I was ripping the parts of a johnny lightning) I guess theres money to be made in bumpers.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

sethndaddy said:


> I received a black GTO with 2 broken screw posts. he wasn't happy about selling the body only (I was ripping the parts of a johnny lightning) I guess theres money to be made in bumpers.


When you compare his price for a complete RRR kit car and a JL Pullback. 
RRR's Kit includes:
1 body = $8.00
1 glass = $7.00
1 front bumper = $7.00
1 rear bumper = $7.00
Total................$27.00
JL Pullback at Bob's Hobby Shop:
Complete car $4.85 plus .30cents sales tax = $5.15. 
I'm not knocking RRR but just posting some facts here. I'm glad that RRR does these parts. I'll be picking up some items from him at the November Midwest Slot Car Show. I like his Fairground Specials and Race Jets. Randy.


----------



## porsche917k (Oct 18, 2000)

I guess then at $12 complete the Brabhams are a deal? The GT 40's look great too...complete at $10...


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

porsche917k said:


> I guess then at $12 complete the Brabhams are a deal? The GT 40's look great too...complete at $10...


Where?


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*Rrr*

The ting with RRR is the fact that they have many bodies('41 Lincoln,etc.) that are not available from JL or MM.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

lenny said:


> I've bought a few of their bodies and was amazed how fragile and brittle the resin was.


I tell ya, I've had no problems at all with RRR bodies like you've mentioned. Mine have all been great....at least so far.

If you want to talk about a fragile resin body then I'd have to say the two Roger Corrie resin bodies I have would be the most fragile I've ever handled. I mean the bodies themselves were ok, just a bit too thin....in fact the '63 Chevy Nova 2 custom I did last year was so thin that the body actually arrived warped. I ended up totally removing the rear body post because it just wouldn't sit right at all. I also had to boil the body several times in order to get it to at least somewhat straighten out. I do love the final outcome.....but man, it was a tough project.......


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

A/FX Nut said:


> When you compare his price for a complete RRR kit car and a JL Pullback.
> RRR's Kit includes:
> 1 body = $8.00
> 1 glass = $7.00
> ...


WOW, his bumpers are 7 bucks now, when I was buying they were 5.00


----------



## porsche917k (Oct 18, 2000)

When you go to his site, after clicking on CARBODIES, scroll down about 2/3 of the way and you'll see the Brabham, the GT40 is just under that and you have to click on RACE TJET bodies to get the details available in 10 different colors.

P-




hojoe said:


> Where?


----------



## ogarfield (Jul 8, 2005)

A/FX NUT, When & where is the midwest show. like to go, never been there....Thanks Tom


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

*RRR cars*

I have purchased many cars from RRR. I have not had any issues with frail bodies. The stockers - cyclone, Torino, etc. are great bodies. No trimming, body sits low. Here are some pictures of past RRR cars.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

TX Street Racer said:


> I tell ya, I've had no problems at all with RRR bodies like you've mentioned. Mine have all been great....at least so far.
> 
> If you want to talk about a fragile resin body then I'd have to say the two Roger Corrie resin bodies I have would be the most fragile I've ever handled. I mean the bodies themselves were ok, just a bit too thin....in fact the '63 Chevy Nova 2 custom I did last year was so thin that the body actually arrived warped. I ended up totally removing the rear body post because it just wouldn't sit right at all. I also had to boil the body several times in order to get it to at least somewhat straighten out. I do love the final outcome.....but man, it was a tough project.......



I've done a number of Roger Corries bodies and yes thae are thin, but I've never had a problem with brittleness of warping. Actually I like the thinness of the bodies because they handle much better than a heavy body.

If you boiled a resin body, it wouldn't be a body anymore. I've shriveled resin bodies just with hot tap water. There is no way that resin would stand up to boiling.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Dunno about you guys, but I have GOT to get me one of those RRR '57 Chevys like Tjetjim has in the back of his second photo...

--rick


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I also have not had any issues with RRR bodies. I have raced and crashed them too.


----------



## vvviper (May 24, 2001)

I have a few of the RRR cars I got a white Charger before JL was around. The only problem I have is the color has turned to yellowish on the top.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

micyou03 said:


> I've done a number of Roger Corries bodies and yes thae are thin, but I've never had a problem with brittleness of warping. Actually I like the thinness of the bodies because they handle much better than a heavy body.
> 
> If you boiled a resin body, it wouldn't be a body anymore. I've shriveled resin bodies just with hot tap water. There is no way that resin would stand up to boiling.



Sorry, but I didn't just drop the body in a pot and let it set for minutes and minutes....I heated the water to a boil....and then slowly began dipping the body to warm it up.

I believe I may have shown Captain Fred the Nova while it was in progress......

At any rate, the body WAS warped badly......but after several hours of working with the body I was able to save it....... as you can see in the pics :thumbsup:


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

ogarfield said:


> A/FX NUT, When & where is the midwest show. like to go, never been there....Thanks Tom


Sunday, November 13th, 2005 Open to the public at 10:00AM CST 
Vendor set up starts at 8:00AM
At the intersection of I-57 and US 30. Holiday Inn, Matteson, Ill.
RRR should be straight down the row as you walk in the door, and toward the back on the left.
SCJ should be to the immediate right as you walk in the door, against the wall.
Bud's HO Cars should be in the very back against the wall.
Myself and MTYODER should be on the opposite side of the room, across from RRR against the right wall. Table #17.
I purchased an 80's Monte Carlo from RRR. It cracked in half. I was able to super glue it back together. No problems since. I'd like to by one of his Modified Dirt Track cars. I bought a 63 Tjet Corvette at the Midwest Show about 7 years ago for .50 cents. 2 bumpers from RRR and it looks great!
I've bought a number of front bumpers for the #1773 Dodge Charger. It's nice that you can get bumpers for originals that need them, when you need them. Randy.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I got you TX Street Racer that's how I straighten bent T-jets, except I just use very hot tap water. I guess a body could warp. I wonder if it could be the weather where you are? I'm on the east coast and it doesn't get as hot hear as it does where you are.

Are you still into 1/32nds?


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

micyou03 said:


> I got you TX Street Racer that's how I straighten bent T-jets, except I just use very hot tap water. I guess a body could warp. I wonder if it could be the weather where you are? I'm on the east coast and it doesn't get as hot hear as it does where you are.
> 
> Are you still into 1/32nds?


Nah, I honestly just think it had more to do with the actual body thickness...in relation to heat on Roger's end.......I dunno....bottom line is the body WAS sweet once I worked with it....and I love the outcome of the final project. It WAS a pain in the rump to fit those RRR front wheels on the rear.....but worth every bit of effort in the end...lol.

Yep, I'm still into 1/32 slots.....I've got 8 or 9 cars....including a couple of customs........ but I just don't have the room here to run them....and the closest 1/32 slot shop is about an hour and nearly a half away


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Yes that Nova is sweet!


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

micyou03 said:


> Yes that Nova is sweet!


THANKS man ! :wave:


----------



## ogarfield (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks A/FX Nut, Hope to see you there! Tom


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

*More RRR cars*

Here are some more RRR Cars. The Mustang fits like a glove and is fun to drive. The Vette has a lot of great detail and it is nice to hack the wheel wells of the Ford without worrying about its value.


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

t-jetjim,

every time i see your pictures i drool over the scenery. great lookin layout!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

Gear Head said:


> t-jetjim,
> 
> every time i see your pictures i drool over the scenery. great lookin layout!!! :thumbsup:



What do you say to posting some pics of your layout, we all want to see!


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

shall do car guy, as soon as we replace our recently deceased  digital camera.

would like some feedback on the "work in progress", suggestions etc. :thumbsup:


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

*My Layout*

As always, a work in progress. I have been slot car racing since I was 6 years old and built up a collection of cars and track as friends and neighbors lost interest. I had a period (similar to Picasso's Blue Period) where we did not have space to put up a track. From 1989-1998 I went without. During this time I was doing layout plans. Ultimately, I wanted a track that could handle today's faster magnet cars but let me use all of the "skill" tracks of earlier T-jets - Bumps, intersections, hills, railroad, etc. All the stuff that mag cars get hung up on. I also wanted a four lane layout.

The junction tracks allow me to race on the "race circuit" only or the ability to switch on the "city circuit". I always wanted a town with intersections and railroad crossings and this let me do it.

The layout is on a 16' x 8' set of tables made up of 4, 4X8 tables. Each table has a raised base for storage and removable front panels that are stained and trimmed to look like cabinetry. My wife agreed to a dedicated slot car room as long as it looked presentable!

Track length is 111 feet on the race circuit with 55 feet on the city circuit. Giving a total of 166 feet. Timing system is infrared with Lapmaster software.

As with any landscaped track, this is a work in progress. Since these pictures have been taken, I added a cement factory and the seedy Addams Avenue buildings. After seeing some of AFX Too's work and links, I have some great ideas.

Jim


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Awesome looking layout Jim, Good work and thanks for sharing it with us.


Coach


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

YOWZA! Man, that's the kind of layout I always dreamed of building...

--rick


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

One word......WOW!!!  


Another few words....When can I come over & play?


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Car Guy- You are welcome anytime you are in West Palm Beach. Should of had you visit when I lived in Carlsbad,Ca it would have less of a haul!
Jim


----------



## stew22 (Jun 3, 2005)

holy cow!! thats a huge track. thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

MANNNN!! That's one awesome layout!!! That will be my project one day. 

Thanks for the pictures!!

Wes


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Oh Holy Cow!!! 166ft per lap total??? WOW......   

That has got to be a blast to race on! :thumbsup:


----------



## porsche917k (Oct 18, 2000)

Yikes....just looking at it makes me dizzy...do you have an overhead shot? I've been gazing at it for a while trying to trace the route and can't quite get the hang of it...very cool...T Jet heaven on it I imagine?


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

*Overhead Shot*

I can't get the whole table in on an overhead shot. I'll send a diagram that I have been working on (not finished, but you'll get the picture) after work. That'll show the layout.

Jim


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Must be fun marshalling at that place.  rr


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Too cool....*

I love it. It puts crazy "tear up my layout and start over thoughts" into my head. In the words of cousin Eddie... "She's a beauty ClarK"


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

*Layout Diagrams*

Porsche917

Can't get the overhead shot, but here are a few diagrams. Hopefully, you can make sense of it all!

RoadRunner - Yes marshalling is a challenge! I used 1/4 plywood to put all of the buildings on. This way I can remove them if we need to get at cars during a race or if I need to climb up on the layout for maintenance. The train always seems to have maintenance issues in the middle of the table!

Jim


----------



## porsche917k (Oct 18, 2000)

A Jim, that's fantastic, as I thought, must be just great fun to run on, especially side by side where the lanes split!

P-


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

UNBELIEVABLE! I saved all your pictures. I'm gonna look over my 4x16 table and see if I can incorporate some of your ideas, maybe a city/highway route... although I'd probably adapt it to 2 lanes...

--rick


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Rick-

Glad you liked it. GOod luck with the planning!

Jim


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

TX Street Racer- Thanks for mentioning the flaws in Roger's bodies. I got 5 and if I would have seen them first I would have none. Colored bodies have thin spots which leave dark areas. Still have to paint them. Area around posts extremely weak. Way too many other flaws to list.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

22tall said:


> TX Street Racer- Thanks for mentioning the flaws in Roger's bodies. I got 5 and if I would have seen them first I would have none. Colored bodies have thin spots which leave dark areas. Still have to paint them. Area around posts extremely weak. Way too many other flaws to list.


Yep, that's exactly the same thing I experienced with my bodies. I really like the various bodies that Roger produces......but frankly the quality of the bodies I got left ALOT to be desired.

I really hate to say that....because Roger IS a great guy....... but that's my experience.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

T-JetJim - wow, that's a massively fun looking track. I'm still trying to take it all in. I've never even seen the single lane turns before. You've certainly taken it to a great level.


----------



## Mad Matt (Dec 16, 2004)

volvo1:1 said:


> The ting with RRR is the fact that they have many bodies('41 Lincoln,etc.) that are not available from JL or MM.


Ill be putting in a big order with RRR shortly as I want those Custom wheels, notably the Factories and the Bullets and Steel wheels (Although the Magnums are nice for the Mopars) Im going to throw a Set on a JL chassis and see how they are.
Plus they are good for Tjet std. chassis with xlerator/JL tuffone bodies as the make up a little fo the Space difference (I have the Factories wheels -Chevy Rally Caps- on my two xlerator Camaro's and a Set on a MEV 69 Chevelle, they look snazzy)If I get around to Ill post some pics... 
As for the bodies.. maybe I got mine earlier when they were better quality or something, but If I could be a little better in assembling I probably wouldn't have problems asssembling them..I have a Torino that I got glue on the Windshiled on so I have to get another but the body is nice, even with the thin Windshield posts.
I also got a red Charger that I screwed up the paint on the roof with (I guess a little ****-n-span will fix that) but I got the stripes right (With Stickered stripes-stripe tape I picked up at a hobby store) 
So aside from my flubs the bodies are pretty nice, and as long as no one else does Fairlanes or galaxies and they keep hitting obnoxious prices on e bay then RRR is a nice alternative to buying an expensive original, especially if you are going to run them around a track....Although from what Im hearing make sure you put foam blocks around the track or something...lol
But after reading other posts maybe I got mine when there wasn't a large demand cause it sounds like quality really dropped off, either way The guy does have Torino convertables and Falcon convertables now..Mostly I want to get the wheels and tires though  (plus he is still good for repro bumpers glass and the like)


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks afx too. I just landscaped between the lanes using the process that you outlined in one of your prior threads with Great Stuff, etc.. I'll send pics once it is done.
Jim


----------



## vinjack142 (Jun 11, 2005)

lenny said:


> I've bought a few of their bodies and was amazed how fragile and brittle the resin was. I've experienced screw posts breaking off and a Hot Rod body that broke in half along the top where the hood meets the main body. If you plan on using these for racing, be prepared for some of the same. If you just want to put it together and display it on a shelf, you shouldn't have any problems.


 I agree with Lenny. The RRR bodys are nice replicas to disply on a shelf or glass case. I trashed four bodys just hitting retaining walls around my track. At $25.00 each it's not fun any more.


----------

